# How to build your own Cube Mosaics



## cubeshepherd (Sep 20, 2018)

I just came across this website in which you can build your own cube mosaics, which I have not seen anything about here on the forums (at least in regards to this website), and I think that it is really cool, and should I ever get enough cubes I will be using this website.

Th website is created by Luis J. Lanez (who is the created of twisttheweb as well), so big thanks to him for the website, and here is the link for the website; http://mosaic.twisttheweb.com/


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 30, 2018)

I use the GIMP software in Ubuntu to make mosaics.

I divide mosaics into 30x30 blocks , and then focus on making borders at 3 pixel intervals.

The color mapping in GIMP is also quite good.


----------

